# Which kibble would you choose?



## whome? (Jun 18, 2013)

We are getting a mini soon and I have to decide on kibble but I am having trouble. I also have a 15 year old standard. I feed my spoo Wellness super mix senior. I am thinking of feeding the mini puppy either:

Wellness small breed puppy Wellness Petfood 

Wellness just for puppy Wellness Petfood

Wellness Core for puppies Wellness Petfood 

Fromm Gold for puppies Puppy Gold dog food - Fromm Family Foods 

Fromm 4 Star all life stages Four-Star Gourmet Recipes for dogs - Fromm Family Foods

Orijen for puppy Puppy | Orijen 

I know this is a lot to look at, but does anyone have any opinions? I am not sure if any of Wellness is still made in a Diamond plant, either. I called them and left a message asking this and asking about green tree extract (I want to avoid this because caffeine can be toxic). Also, is it bad if my senior eats puppy food?

The breeder feeds puppies Nutro Lamb and Rice small bites (http://www.nutro.com/natural-dog-food/natural-choice-dog-food/dry/lid-small-bites-lamb-and-rice.aspx) but I don't like the complaints I have read about their formula change.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm a raw feeder myself, but, if one must for whatever reason feed kibble, an invaluable site is this one:

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

Chock full of thoughtful reviews and rating for all kinds of dog food.

Good luck!

--Q


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Fromm 4-Star would be my first pick of the foods you chose. Great company, and a very high quality grain free food for all life stages.


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

Fromm Four Star is a fabulous kibble.. It is made in house not sourced out, has never had a recall... I feed it as the base diet to all mine.


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

I've been feeding Fromm Gold Adult for almost a year now and have been very pleased. I tried to rotate, but they didn't do well at all. I have 3 border collies (11.5 yrs., 6 yrs., 5 yrs.), a PON (8 yrs.), a toy poodle (2.5 yrs.) and a border mix puppy (5 mos.). They all eat the same thing and are doing well. Some people feel it could use more protein but so far I haven had any issues. It's a good consistent food that I feel good about and add various meats, etc., when I feel like it.

I also noticed that the dogs just don't smell on this food. I started out in dogs with lhasa apsos and got used to to washing/drying weekly and having my dogs smell like grooming products. When I added border collies I noticed they stay pretty clean, but still washed them every month or so (hate doggie odor). I just realized that I haven't washed anyone in at least 3 months, except the poodle who gets washed about every 6 weeks when I groom him. Truly amazing!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My girls did not like Fromm. I feed Wellness Core grain free, but I think Orj, From, and Well are all excellent. I would just feed which ever one my dog likes the best.


----------



## whome? (Jun 18, 2013)

Carley's Mom,

Did you feed Core for puppies or adult?


----------



## whome? (Jun 18, 2013)

Pap2labc, did your puppy start off on Fromm Gold adult? What did other foods did you try in their rotations?


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I really like Merrick kibble and supplement it with their canned. Its so pure, their salesperson demonstrates by eating it himself! Callie eats grain free kibble, but both kinds are great with several different flavors. Take a look at their website - an American company that cares.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I feed raw, but before I did that i fed my puppies adult food. I started out on puppy food but switched by 3 months.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

The Fromm Four Star varieties are All Life Stages and very appropriate to feed to puppies as well as adults. I believe this is also the case for Fromm Gold.


----------



## Bo Bo (Jul 21, 2013)

We brought BoBo home when he was 6 weeks old. His parents' owner fed him Sc Diet and Blackwood kibble. We had done some research before we brought him home. We were considering either Orijen or Acana. Finally, we decided on Acana. Currently, we are feeding him Acana Puppy & Junior and Pacifica. Both kibble smell great (to my nose).

For the first 3 days, he has soft poops. On the 4th day, his poop has improved. It has hardened and smaller in size. He has grown bigger and more volume to his hair and. And, he has become much stronger, in 10 days. We are glad that he likes Acana.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I feed Orijen ... but then I am Canadian


----------



## patcheeze (Aug 22, 2013)

my girl loves orijen puppy. the kibble is hard as rock, but is quite small in size, so she does not really have to chew it hard


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> I feed Orijen ... but then I am Canadian


And, Sunny is on Acana.........but he's Canadian too!!!


----------

